# مكثف الغسالة؟؟؟؟؟!



## اديب اديب (6 يوليو 2010)

في الغسالة النصف توماتيك (فراشة الغسيل منفصلة عن غرفة عصر الملابس) يصادفني الوان كثيرة للمكثفات واكثرها كما تعلمون الابيض والاسود وكذلك الرمادي

فما الفرق بينهم وهل يوجد الوان اخرى للمكثفات


----------



## mottohotto (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الغساله بها موتورين واحد للغساله و هو بسرعه واحده و لكن اتجاهين 
موتور للعصر و هو سرعه واحده اتجاه واحد
الماتور الخاص بالغساله به طرف تشغيل شمال
تشغيل يمين
مشترك 
يتم عكس الاتجاه عن طريق الكباستور و المتحكم هنا هو مفتاح فهو يلقم مره يمين و مره شمال 

الماتور الثانى و هو ماتور العصار و هو سرعه واحده و اتجاه واحد عباره عن
طرف تقويم 
طرف تشغيل 
طرف مشترك 
نأتى للنقطه المهم و هى التقسيم 
اولا مش عوزين نرتبط بالوان خالص انما نرتبط بقرأت الماتور لان الالوان بتختلف من مصنع لاخر اذا الآفوميت و بنسه الامبير هنا هو الفيصل لعمليه التقسيم حتى لو عندى الالوان كلها بيضاء و 100 طرف 
اولا تاتى بالماتور الخاص بالغساله هتلافيه خارج منه ثلاثه اطراف هتمسك اى طرفين و تسجل قيمه الاوم و تخرج اى واحد منهم و تدخل الثالث و تسجل القيمه و تخرج الطرف الاول و تدخل اللى تم فصله من قبل و نقارن النتائج 
هتلاقى قيمه قرأتين زى بعض يبقه هما دول التشغيل واحد يمين وواحد شمال و القرأه القيمه الكبرى دليل على قيمه ملفين التشغيل يمين و شمال و الاخر هو المشترك
ففى حاله اليمين يعمل الملف الاخر كتقويم له و فى حاله الشمال يعمل الملف اليمين كتشغيل لتقويم الشمال 
و تركب الكباستور بتاعك عادى جدا يعنى تأتى بطرفين التقويم و تركبهم بالكباستور بيكون قيمته 5 ميكروفاراد و تخرج منهم الى المفتاح على فوق 
الطرف المشترك الى الكهرباء مباشره
فى حاله العصار هيكون هنا ملف تشغيل و ملف تقويم و مشترك يعنى هناك ثلاث قيم اوم سوف تحصل عليهم من ثلاث قرأت كالاتى 
قيمه كبيره و هى التقويم و التشغيل يجب اهمالها 
قيمه اقل و هى التقويم 
قيمه ال من القليل و هى التشغيل 
و طبعا الطرف المشترك لاخراج هاتان القراتان هو المشترك
تربط المشترك بالمفتاح فوق لعمليه التشغيل 
تربط التقويم مع الكباستور و منه الى الكهرباء 
الطرف الثالث تربطه مع الكباستور و هو للتقويم 
ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت و شكرا


----------



## اديب اديب (7 يوليو 2010)

mottohotto قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الغساله بها موتورين واحد للغساله و هو بسرعه واحده و لكن اتجاهين
> موتور للعصر و هو سرعه واحده اتجاه واحد
> الماتور الخاص بالغساله به طرف تشغيل شمال
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك
للامانه اعجز عن شدة اعجابي لشرحك وعظيم استفادتي منه
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ووفقت في عملك وزاد الله عليك في رزقك

يا ليتك تتفضل علينا وتشرح لنا باختصار عن الغسالة فول توماتيك وبالاخص تحديد السرعات للمحرك وما فائدة الفحمات للمحرك


----------



## mottohotto (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا مهندس اديب ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنى على اضافه ما اعطانى الله من علم 
بالنسبه للغسالات الفول اتوماتيك القديمه فهى سرعتين سرعه للعصر عاليه من 900rpm rpm1500rpm 
السرعه الثانيه هى عباره عن ملفين بسرعه واحده يمين و شمال اذا نحن نمتلك ماتورين بماتور واحد عباره عن ماتور غسل يمين شمال و ماتور عصر اتجاه واحد سرعه عاليه 
هناك غسالات حديثه تعمل بكارت كنترول بسرعات متعدده فى العصر تعتمد على خاصيه التحكم فى الهرتز زى موضوع vrv زى غساله lg و غيرها من الماركات الحديثه
ناتى فى موضوع تحديد الاطراف 
اى ماتور له مقاومه لملفه و قيمته تحدد دوره ان كان ملف تقويم او تشغيل او سرعه عاليه منخفضه متوسطه 
القياس بالاوم لمقاومه ملف و قياس تياره بالتشغيل ببنسه الامبير شيئ مهم جدا فأحذر من التكهن و التجارب العشوائيه و استعن بالورقه و القلم و الاجهزه حتى تخرج بنتيجه سريعه و صحيحه 
فوائد الفحامات فى الماتور او الشربون و هو ماده كربونيه موصله للكهرباء تلامس موبينه العضو الدائر و بدونها لن يعمل المحرك بإنتظام و قد لا يعمل اعتماد على تلامسه الجيد للموبينه او العضو الدوار
الجرافيت أسود اللون ، متوافر طبيعيًّا بكثرة ، و هو أحد أشكال الكربون المتأصلة ، و هو موصل للكهرباء ، و يمكن استخدامه على سبيل المثال في أقطاب الأقواس الكهربائية
ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت و ربنا يعينى على اجابه اى سؤال للاستفاده و شكرا


----------



## bnochadad (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي على الموضوع الشيق لي تصويب فقط اود من الأخ موتوهوتو ان يتقبله وهو بخصوص دكره ان المكثف 5 مكروفراد يركب في محرك الغسالة والحال انه يركب في محرك العصار الأصغر حجما اما محرك الغسالة فيركب فيه مكثف 12 مكروفراد في الغالب او اكتر واقل قيمة وجدتها حسب تجربتي كانت 10 ميكروفراد لمحرك غسالة بلاستيكية صنع ياباني قديمة الطراز صنعت بتاريخ 1994 و شكرا اخي ادا كنت مخطءا ارجو ان توضح لي اكتر


----------



## mottohotto (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
شكرا على الملحوظه المهمه و لكن كل قدره موتور غساله و له الكباستور الخاص به و مكثف العصار اصغير قيمه من مكثف موتور الغساله 
كل عام و انتم بخير و عيد مبارك


----------



## اديب اديب (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بحثت فوجدت ما يلي عن السرعات

.....اصفر.....بني.....احمر.....اسود.....برتقالي
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
اصفر ..10... 15 .....31......22........18
بني.......15.....0.0......14......16......20
احمر......10........14...0.0....17......13
اسود.....22........16....17.....0.0.....23
برتقالي....18......20.....13.....23......0.0
----------------------------------------------------
المجموع:75......65.......76.....78.....74

ان ما تم جمعه هو مقاومة اطراف الملفات والقيمة بالاوم

الان اكبر رقم عبارة عن ملف التقويم...78 ذات اللون الاسود
القيمة التي تليه هي ملف التشغيل.......76 ذات اللون الاحمر
والقيمة التي تليه هي اقل سرعة.......75 ذات اللون الاصفر
والقيمة التي تليه هي السرعة المتوسطة.......74 ذات اللون البرتقالي
والقيمة التي تليه هي السرعة العالية.......65 ذات اللون البني

--------------
لا تنسى مشاهدة الملفات المرفقة فقد نقلتها من احد المواقع واضفت عليها بعض الشرح
ولن انسى انا ان اشكر كل من ساهم في الرد ولو بحرف او دعاء فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله بدير (2 سبتمبر 2012)

[B]مليزن شك
ر ياهندسة[/B]


----------

